# Identify these calibers



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm thinking I may use some of these calibers for next Thursday's rabbit hunt. Can you identify the calibers ? Winner will receive a big ole cigar......bubblegum style...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

7mm Rem, 30-06, 45-70, 223 Rem, 7.62x39, 45 Colt, 357 mag, 17 HMR, 40 S&W, 9mm Luger, 22 LR.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> 7mm Rem, 30-06, 45-70, 223 Rem, 7.62x39, 45 Colt, 357 mag, 17 HMR, 40 S&W, 9mm Luger, 22 LR.


 I thought this would have easily entertained you for about, at least 5 minutes !!.. _O\

I believe you may have misidentified just one though.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd guess the one missed is a 44 mag. What rabbit hunt Thursday ?


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

45 auto, edit nah! if it is the 45 colt-44 Mag 357, the 44 sure looks small compared to the 45


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

so, do we need to put the 204 in place of the 223? or 264 Win in place of the 7mm Rem?






And it was only about 4 1/2 minutes.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think instead of a 223, we are looking at a .220 swift....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke got it right, he missed the *Long * on Colt .45



IcatchEm said:


> 45 auto, edit nah! if it is the 45 colt-44 Mag 357, the 44 sure looks small compared to the 45


And..IcatchEm..where have you been ?? _O\



Al Hansen said:


> I'd guess the one missed is a 44 mag. What rabbit hunt Thursday ?


On Thanksgiving Thursday morning...next week...jeez Al...


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":10qoamxg]I'd guess the one missed is a 44 mag. What rabbit hunt Thursday ?


On Thanksgiving Thursday morning...next week...jeez Al... [/quote:10qoamxg]

You buying breakfast ? :roll:

:wink:

I think I'll head out to the pond for a long walk. -)O(-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The original name was 45 Colt. The "long" was added (but never officially) after the Army adopted the S&W Scofield, and issued the shorter round to prevent confusion between the longer 45 Colt and shorter 45 Scofield.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> The original name was 45 Colt. The "long" was added (but never officially) after the Army adopted the S&W Scofield, and issued the shorter round to prevent confusion between the longer 45 Colt and shorter 45 Scofield.


Soooooo, I quess after 150 years, we should be safe to say......45 Long Colt ?


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

The 1st one is a mag with the belted brass. The .223 could be a .222? All the others look correct.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Or we could call it what it is, the 45 Colt.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> Or we could call it what it is, the 45 Colt.


Fine Loke, just fine.....

Next quiz will not be so easy.... *\-\*


----------

